# 3 Jaw Chuck



## thrainson (Feb 17, 2015)

looking for a three jaw chuck for the front end of my lathe, and found this on Amazon...


 

Anyone used something like this? Or is this junk? I don't really want to spend a ton on this. thanks


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 17, 2015)

What are you using a 3 jaw for? Any reason a more standard (for wood turning) 4 jaw won't work? I can't imaging trying to center everything every time I chuck something up.


----------



## thrainson (Feb 17, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> What are you using a 3 jaw for? Any reason a more standard (for wood turning) 4 jaw won't work? I can't imaging trying to center everything every time I chuck something up.


Didn't know a 4 jaw was standard... Lol. So nope, no reason I couldn't use one. I just saw a lot of three jaws so picked one that I liked.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 17, 2015)

Gotcha. If I'm not mistaken, 3 jaw chucks are geared more towards metal working. I also think you have to have a round object for them.

If you're wanting cheap, but pretty good quality, the $89 'economy' chuck from PSI is a good deal. I have one, been using it for about a year now with no complaints. Isn't a 'keyed' chuck like some of the more expensive ones, but the two bars are not at all difficult to use. It also comes with 3 sets of jaws to give you some variety. http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CUG3418CCX.html

You can also sign up for their newsletter and get a 10% coupon, which will get you about $9 off.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 17, 2015)

I use a standard 4-jaw Nova chuck, and I've been very pleased with it. I'm sure you can find it cheaper elsewhere, but here is a quick link to it: http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/145899/Nova-1-x-8-TPI-Precision-Midi-Chuck-Package.aspx

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## El Guapo (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey JR, how do the Cole jaws work on that one... pretty well?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 17, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> Hey JR, how do the Cole jaws work on that one... pretty well?


They take the skin off very well... 

Haha. They do work well though. Has two sets of 'nubs' ... a short set and a little longer set.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 17, 2015)

Yea, if your getting it for wood turning you probably want a 4 jaw. That being said, I used a 3 jaw chuck for quite a while when I started, because like you, i didn't know the difference. It worked pretty well, I really had no complaints, and it had a bigger capacity than the 4 jaw chucks, especially in the expansion mode...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## thrainson (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for your suggestions guys, it was very helpful!


----------



## Sprung (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm not a very experienced turner, but I have two 4-jaw chucks - the cheap PSI chuck that Jonathan mentioned and a Oneway Talon. If it weren't for the fact that it was included with a Craigslist score on my lathe, I would only still have the PSI chuck. The cole jaws on it work well from the few times I've used them - and the nubs are really awesome at causing a lot of pain should they contact a finger (or anything else). My complaint with the PSI chuck was that it didn't always hold tight and the handful of times I used it, I was having to re-tighten it periodically. Right now I only use that PSI chuck for the cole jaws. The Oneway Talon is a night and day difference - holds the piece tight and doesn't come loose. Costs more money, but you get what you pay for.

Having used both the PSI chuck and a good chuck - the Oneway Talon - I would say that if you're going to be serious about turning, save up the money and invest in a good chuck from the beginning. It'll be worth it. (I will most likely be selling my PSI chuck in a few months.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## thrainson (Feb 18, 2015)

It's a catch 22... I need to be able to have the chuck in order to make the money to buy the chuck!!! lol, Thanks again... To be honest I will probably not spend over $100 for a chuck at this time.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 18, 2015)

Been there. Done that. Still feel that way sometimes. Buy buy buy with the intentions to sell sell sell haha


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 23, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> I use a standard 4-jaw Nova chuck, and I've been very pleased with it. I'm sure you can find it cheaper elsewhere, but here is a quick link to it: http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/145899/Nova-1-x-8-TPI-Precision-Midi-Chuck-Package.aspx


Here it is on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/NOVA-48111-1-Inch-Precision-Turning/dp/B0064JJ4NK
Althou I think this one is a little better deal and I have heard a lot of good about the barracuda chucks.
It has 4 sets of jaws with it for about an extra $40
http://www.amazon.com/PSI-CSC2000C-Barracuda-Lathe-System/dp/B000KICC62/ref=pd_ybh_1

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 23, 2015)

I have the Barracuda set. it's a sweet set up. although it is my first set of jaws, I like the option it has to interchange the various sets. I would like to get another chuck sometime in the future, maybe the nova one. This is the set up that I got from amazon, but I did not wait around till it was on sale....But I got mine for $168....
http://www.amazon.com/PSI-Woodworki...sim_hi_55?ie=UTF8&refRID=0M4CX41Y8PNQ1T5TMDR4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 23, 2015)

I've got The PSI Barracuda (Was the first chuck I bought in 2009) and a couple Nova G3 chucks. I like the tightening better on the Nova but if you are on a budget the PSI chuck will do everything you need it to do. I noticed you showed a picture of a chuck on a MT shaft but I am assuming you have a lathe with threads on the headstock correct?


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 23, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I've got The PSI Barracuda (Was the first chuck I bought in 2009) and a couple Nova G3 chucks. I like the tightening better on the Nova but if you are on a budget the PSI chuck will do everything you need it to do. I noticed you showed a picture of a chuck on a MT shaft but I am assuming you have a lathe with threads on the headstock correct?


Do the jaws fit back and forth between the two lathes?


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 23, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Do the jaws fit back and forth between the two lathes?



I have used the PSI jaws on the Nova although I will say the machining and fit on the Nova jaws is better. I wouldn't say for sure they interchange as differences in tolerances could make interchange difficult and I could have just gotten lucky........


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 23, 2015)

on engine lathes for metal working there is a industry standard so I was just wondering if it was the same for wood working chucks.


----------



## thrainson (Feb 23, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I've got The PSI Barracuda (Was the first chuck I bought in 2009) and a couple Nova G3 chucks. I like the tightening better on the Nova but if you are on a budget the PSI chuck will do everything you need it to do. I noticed you showed a picture of a chuck on a MT shaft but I am assuming you have a lathe with threads on the headstock correct?


Yes, 1" 8tpi ... Pretty standard.


----------



## guylaizure (Feb 24, 2015)

Get the Nova G3 chuck.It is easier to use the single wrench instead of the 2 tommy bars with the original nova chuck.Also make sure to get the G3 chuck that takes individual lathe inserts.That way when you get a larger lathe you just have to buy a new spindle insert that matches the lathe threads.I use a vicmarc chuck,nova g3 and original nova with the tommy bars that I keep my cole jaws on.The nova g3 sees the most use when I switch back and forth from the mini lathe and full size lathe.Takes 30 seconds to change the insert.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

